# Plowing with a 6spd manual?



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm curious to know if anyone on here plows with a G56 manual behind either a late 5.9 CR or a 6.7 Cummins?

For those who don't know trans names but know patterns, it's this one:









I liked how close reverse and 2nd are and how easy it is to change directions with the trans. However I don't like how hard it is to get into reverse.

Is there a fix to make it easier to get into reverse or do you just get used to it being stiff to get over far enough for reverse?

For the occasional use of reverse I'd be ok with it, but shifting from 2nd to reverse hours on end I think my arm might fall off.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

I had a sub last season that did about 65 residential driveways with an '07 3500 Dodge 5.9 6 speed. It didn't seem to slow him down at all.

Personally, I don't know how he did it... it'd make me puke to plow with a stick.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

at least the clutch is soft on the g-56 so your leg wont fall off, just your arm. id plow with one, im sure you would get use to it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would think long and hard before I bought a plow truck with a stick. If you plowed roads and big parking areas, maybe. Drives? I don't think so.....


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I would not be interested in plowing driveways with a stick, and half of my city route would suck also. Its annoying enough to shift an auto from R to 1 and back again


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Mark, glad to see your possibly looking into 03+ dodges more. Do you plow drive a manual now? I'm not saying you don't have manual driving skill, but driving a stick 24/7 your muscles build up and motor memory eliminates some of the mental fatigue. 

As far as the reverse gate stiffness, I don't think it will be a problem. Plowing the large lots I'm constantly going from second to reverse and my reverse syncro is very worn. I have to hit 5th gear first and then slam it down into reverse. I don't think you'll even notice how stiff that reverse gate is after a push or two. With my worn out tranny my arms flying around the cab in a blur using good syncros to mesh into bad gears and double clutching like a mad man. I should probably video tape it for posterity.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sno commander;989375 said:


> at least the clutch is soft on the g-56 so your leg wont fall off, just your arm. id plow with one, im sure you would get use to it.


x2. I'm thinking the same thing. I'd really like to try a storm in a G56 equipt truck before buying one but I know that's not going to happen. I figure if I decide I don't like it I shouldn't have much trouble selling an 06 or 07 5.9 cummins with a 6spd behind it.



2COR517;989411 said:


> I would think long and hard before I bought a plow truck with a stick. If you plowed roads and big parking areas, maybe. Drives? I don't think so.....


I don't do that many driveway's that are my idea of an in town residential. I have a max of about 6 of them to do and about 3, sometimes 4 more rural driveways that are pretty decent size. The rest of my stuff is all lots.



chcav1218;989502 said:


> I would not be interested in plowing driveways with a stick, and half of my city route would suck also. Its annoying enough to shift an auto from R to 1 and back again


The shifter in my truck never gets past D, I never use 3,2,1 while plowing.



AiRhed;989527 said:


> Hey Mark, glad to see your possibly looking into 03+ dodges more. Do you plow drive a manual now? I'm not saying you don't have manual driving skill, but driving a stick 24/7 your muscles build up and motor memory eliminates some of the mental fatigue.
> 
> As far as the reverse gate stiffness, I don't think it will be a problem. Plowing the large lots I'm constantly going from second to reverse and my reverse syncro is very worn. I have to hit 5th gear first and then slam it down into reverse. I don't think you'll even notice how stiff that reverse gate is after a push or two. With my worn out tranny my arms flying around the cab in a blur using good syncros to mesh into bad gears and double clutching like a mad man. I should probably video tape it for posterity.


I'm kinda looking at a few late 5.9s in the 06-07 years. I'm comfortable driving a manual, salesman even said I did much better then he was expecting when I test drove an 07 5.9 last night. I also have a 91 Chevy s10 that's a 5spd that's my little gas saver truck. I just didn't want my right arm to fall off after about 4hrs from plowing from trying to get the truck into reverse. At least the clutch has a light feel to it so my left leg won't fall off, just my right arm.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mark13;989728 said:


> I shouldn't have much trouble selling an 06 or 07 5.9 cummins with a 6spd behind it.


Don't bet on it...

And, wait until you see what the resale value is on a stick truck.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Don't bet on it...
> 
> And, wait until you see what the resale value is on a stick truck.


Man's got a point. They're only worth something to the right people(You and me). And most those people aren't gonna pay blue book fer anything. So finding a steal of a deal will be very important to you. I know you've got time to make the purchase, so take your time.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;989743 said:


> Man's got a point. They're only worth something to the right people(You and me). And most those people aren't gonna pay blue book fer anything. So finding a steal of a deal will be very important to you. I know you've got time to make the purchase, so take your time.


I know not everyone want's a stick shift, but there is a following for them and if you get the right people's attention it shouldn't be to bad.

For example, look how nuts cummins' guys go when they find a nice 12v with a 5spd behind it. Compared to a nice 12v with a 47re trying to live behind it.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Mark13;989761 said:


> look how nuts cummins' guys go when they find a nice 12v with a 5spd behind it. Compared to a nice 12v with a 47re trying to live behind it.


That is a true statement. But in an '06 or '07 truck, they're not faced with that poor choice of an auto transmission.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

cubicinches;989770 said:


> That is a true statement. But in an '06 or '07 truck, they're not faced with that poor choice of an auto transmission.


The 48re is a better trans no doubt. But I still don't really have my faith in them. I'm sure one would treat me just fine seeing as how it would primarily be my daily driver and plow truck with some power mods. It would also be used to tow quite a bit, usually stuff under 10k but I don't want to be worried about my trans using it at the farm when stuff starts getting over 15k up thru the point where we have no idea what it weighs besides really heavy.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i dont think you would have trouble selling a 6 speed. theres enough people out there that will still buy manuals.


----------



## TBittner (Nov 26, 2008)

i plow with an 06 2500 cummins G56 tranny and i bet i could sell my manual faster than someone with an auto. I also have a Southbend dual disk 3600cb in my truck. I will admit its tough but you just get use to it. I just changed my tranny fluid to amsoil synthetic and it did make the tranny alot smoother but i occasionally still have a tough time goin to reverse but it does seem easier. Unless you have a built tranny or a completely stock truck the auto isn't that great. Its all what you use the truck for, i mean if your using it to haul and need the manual or like to drive a manual then its just something you will have to deal with if you need it to plow in the winter.


----------



## kurtthedurt (Feb 10, 2010)

When your dealing with a diesel the manual trucks sell FASTER and for more....Most people looking for that type of vehicle know the benefits of a hand shaker


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

kurtthedurt;997259 said:


> When your dealing with a diesel the manual trucks sell FASTER and for more....Most people looking for that type of vehicle know the benefits of a hand shaker


Yeah... That's why there's _so many_ of them out there.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

For those of you that have (or do) actually plow with a stick, how do you stop the input shaft from spinning to get into reverse?

I started plowing with a stick. Just dubbing around so speed wasn't a factor.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

This is my first year plowing with a stick and I don't ever want to go back (or drive my F250 with an auto). I was always afraid of it, but it's awesome. I plow a route that's worse than driveways: it's all courts or cul-de-sacs with a LOT of direction changes. After a court or two, my left leg is warmed up and it doesn't matter anymore. The right arm is probably less an issue than with a column mounted shifter because the stick is right there and the control is mounted to it. The shift pattern is different between my Jeep and the Dodge you're talking about and actually most of what I'm saying has nothing to do with your question, but don't be afraid of the stick. I'm also under the assumption that a stick is harder to sell and therefore will be able to get a deal on when you find one.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

mark buy a stick if you feel confertable driving it everyday. my truck is stick and i dont regret it one bit. also keep in mind that you could get a nicer truck for less money if you are looking at a stick!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

the only difference between a stick and auto is a clutch(better to plant the power to the ground in some cases) and the location of the shifter. if you think about it a stick you go back and forth, and auto you go up and down really no differenc other then that.


----------



## Koonta (Apr 29, 2007)

In '98 I went to Neb. to get a Cummins with a 5 speed and reg. cab, everything around here was extended with autoloaders. Dodge just didn't [don't know about now] have a good reputation with their autos, I've plowed with it for 8-10 years with no trans problems. even with autos you should come to a stop, even if it's a split second, to go from D to R or vice-versa and thats all it takes to go from 2nd to R with a stick.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

less money with replaceing trans parts to, you can probley get a couple seasons out of a clutch to if you dont ride it either!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldnt plow with an auto I love my manual tranny!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

My truck is a 6 speed. It's ok for parking lots and the little plowing we do down here, but the shifting and clutching gets very old. I want a second truck for plowing. Reg cab automatic.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> For those of you that have (or do) actually plow with a stick, how do you stop the input shaft from spinning to get into reverse?


What works really well for me is hitting fifth gear before shifting into reverse. Id doesn't stop it but it slows it down significantly. After the first couple times I don't even notice it the extra throw anymore.

Not sure why this is such a hot topic for some? In my opinion plowing with a manual is overall more fun, costs less up front, costs less overall, and safer. They're safer since driving one involves more operator skill, reverse speeds are limited to a safe 10-13mph, and manual trucks keep attention on the task at hand.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We only have auto's for plowing but when I bought my Sterling Acterra new in 04 I bought a 9 speed because the auto was a 6k option. I kick myself everytime I drive that truck spreading salt that I didn't buy the auto. Shifting gets real old fast. A sports car needs a stick not a plow truck. JMO


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AiRhed;997926 said:


> Not sure why this is such a hot topic for some? In my opinion plowing with a manual is overall more fun, costs less up front, costs less overall, and safer. They're safer since driving one involves more operator skill, reverse speeds are limited to a safe 10-13mph, and manual trucks keep attention on the task at hand.


I just ask because I probably won't have the option to try plowing a lot, let along a full storm or two with a handshaker before spending my hard earned money on a truck then finding out next December that I'm a ****** and bought the wrong type of transmission.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> I just ask because I probably won't have the option to try plowing a lot, let along a full storm or two with a handshaker before spending my hard earned money on a truck then finding out next December that I'm a ****** and bought the wrong type of transmission.


No no, I wasn't talking about you Mark. You have a very specific question about a specific transmission in a specific truck. I was taking curiosity towards the 3,000 some posters who just go something like, "would you plow with a manual?" Or the guys who say they will NEVER plow with a manual. I had my fears at first but I seem to be in the same boat as most manual owners, I tend to enjoy it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

AiRhed;997926 said:


> What works really well for me is hitting fifth gear before shifting into reverse. Id doesn't stop it but it slows it down significantly. After the first couple times I don't even notice it the extra throw anymore.
> *
> Sounds like alot of wear on the 5th gear synchronizer to me.*
> 
> Not sure why this is such a hot topic for some? In my opinion plowing with a manual is overall more fun, costs less up front, costs less overall, and safer. They're safer since driving one involves more operator skill, reverse speeds are limited to a safe 10-13mph, and manual trucks keep attention on the task at hand.


I could argue using a stick is more dangerous because the driver is distracted by the stick and clutch. That effort could be applied to watching the mirrors.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

2COR517;998010 said:


> I could argue using a stick is more dangerous because the driver is distracted by the stick and clutch. That effort could be applied to watching the mirrors.


I can shift AND use my mirrors at the same time. I am god!


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

I've been plowing with a manual transmission for the last 5yrs. I love it. First was a 5spd, like stated before, throw it in 5th and then down to reverse helps a lot. 

Now in my current truck ('90 Chevy 3500) I have a 4spd. The amount of snow I can push is amazing with 4 low and low gear... If I can keep traction, it feels as if nothing slows it down!

I've plowed with a few autos that werent mine and I would rather stick to the manual tranny. Shifting to reverse is easy, shift quick and firm and it always pops right in. Although I have a straight cut reverse gear and I thought all manual transmissions to this day had synchro-less straight cut reverse gears, I could be wrong. If they do, shift firm and you'll be fine.


----------



## haulin87 (Jan 17, 2008)

2COR517;998010 said:


> I could argue using a stick is more dangerous because the driver is distracted by the stick and clutch. That effort could be applied to watching the mirrors.


Sure!:laughing:

Like you have to look for the Auto shifter

Most people don't know, so take your advice for what its worth. 
If i where to ever buy a powerstroke or a duramax it would surely be an auto.
But i'll stick to the manual behind my 5.9 Cummins.
Just picked up a shpe2000 for my truck and i'll be happy to keep making money w/ my G56.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Mark, I have an old NV-5600 with a South Bend Clutch on it, it's a 6 speed. Does that count?

I love plowing with a stick. It isn't anymore shifting than with an auto. Don't you have to manually select reverse in an Auto tranny? What's the difference? I don't have to use the brake, I just clutch it and run up the pile. You get so you develope all kinds of techniques with the plow control and the clutch. It's pretty cool, plus I love how much less maintainance there is on my truck with the toilet paper filter, the manual tranny and the twin turbos. Truck is almost self reliant.


----------

